# Sitting Dog Bottle?



## dragonchardra (May 27, 2011)

I have a bottle here that is a medicine bottle.  It has the measurement markings on the back.  But on the front there is a dog sitting up like it is begging.  I know that it was manufactured by the Brockway Glass Company.  But why the dog?  Can anyone tell me what company it was made for and what - if anything - the dog signifies.  Thanks.


----------



## mr.fred (May 27, 2011)

I think what you have is a Baby Doll  nurser bottle[]------40s ----50s era?--i think[]--they made them with different animals on them.


----------



## dragonchardra (May 27, 2011)

Here is a picture of the markings on the back.


----------



## dragonchardra (May 27, 2011)

And of the small trough cut into the lip.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 27, 2011)

yep a doll nurser


----------



## dragonchardra (May 27, 2011)

Thank you very much for your help!  I do appreciate it.


----------

